# Golden Dojo Loach has fungus!!! Help pls!



## crossthefishowner (Jan 6, 2020)

My golden dojo loach had fin rot when I checked last night and today his fin is completely gone! 😭 I have him in a hospital tank (10gallon) and am treating him with API Fungus Clear. Do you think he will make it? Is there anything else I can do to help him?


----------

